# [SOLVED] dev-libs/openssl conflicts dev-libs/libressl

## Chili0_

I want to add USE libressl to emerge net-p2p/transmission, but dev-libs/openssl blocked it. If I unmerge dev-libs/openssl, emerge @world will complain too much. Thx for help.

```

XXX@mini /data/Downloads/torrents $ emerge -pv transmission

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-libs/libressl-2.6.3-r2:0/44::gentoo  USE="asm -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-p2p/transmission-2.92-r2::gentoo  USE="libressl (-ayatana) -gtk -lightweight -qt5 -systemd -xfs" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/openssl:0 ("dev-libs/openssl:0" is blocking dev-libs/libressl-2.6.3-r2)

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2m:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl required by @selected

  (dev-libs/libressl-2.6.3-r2:0/44::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-p2p/transmission-2.92-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

my emerge --info

```

XXX@mini /data/Downloads/torrents $ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.14.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3210M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 20 Nov 2017 07:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 43f12cee5009303ea52000cfc507b16621143e6b

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28.1 p1.0) 2.28.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.4::gentoo, 3.6.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.8::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /backup/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

pentoo

    location: /var/lib/layman/pentoo

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

posativ

    location: /var/lib/layman/posativ

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/"

LANG="zh_CN.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="zh_CN.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 ap berkdb bittorrent bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri firmware flac fortran gdbm iconv idn ipv6 jpeg logrotate modules mouse ncurses nls nntp nptl openmp pam pcre perl png python readline seccomp session sqlite ssl tcpd tk turetype unicode vim-syntax xattr xml zh_CN zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en-US zh_CN zh_TW" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by Chili0_ on Sat Nov 25, 2017 1:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ct85711

Considering libressl is suppose to be a replacement for openssl (but still not too well supported), this is expected.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Remove libressl use flag from transmission and transmission work with openssl.

```
RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/libevent-2.0.10:=

        !libressl? ( dev-libs/openssl:0= )

        libressl? ( dev-libs/libressl:0= )

...
```

----------

## Chili0_

Thanks fedeliallalinea! 

Modify the ebuild in local overlay solved the problem.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Chili0_ wrote:*   

> Modify the ebuild in local overlay solved the problem.

 

It wasn't necessary,  was enough remove libressl use flag from package trough /etc/portage/package.use

```
# echo "net-p2p/transmission -libressl" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## Chili0_

Oh   :Very Happy: 

----------

